# 2nd Annual Parts Express Parking lot G2G (2016)



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

This past Midwest Audiofest at Parts express was a great turnout. Loads of people came to check out builds, shop, eat, and have a fun filled day. For those who knew I organized a small G2G for Ohio and surrounding states (and those willing to travel) and decided PE (parts express) was a ideal location. As they cater to they audio community quite well. 

Anyway I've already been asked if I would be holding another G2G at PE again next year (2016) and I decided to go ahead and make it a annual event. I know I'm placing this up WAY in advance but I wanted to do so people had plenty of time to plan for this even.

Once time gets closer I will post up specific dates (It's always held in July and the time would be 8am to 5pm as far as PE event time goes). For the G2G 9am to 3pm seemed to be a good time frame this year.

I will go into more detail as information comes in. If your interested I will keep a running list of people going as time gets closer.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill be there Justin. Thanks again for putting something together this year.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Ill be there Justin. Thanks again for putting something together this year.


No problem Steve.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Well that rocks! Wish I could make that drive


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

since it's so far in advance, I can't say for sure I'll be there. But every year I want to go... I know next year will be no different. So, if I can afford to make the trip, I'll definitely do so.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ I would especially love to have you sit in my truck and give me your opinion next year Erin.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Guess I'll try to make it. Dayton is a couple hours closer than Jason's house in the Greensboro, NC area so...maybe by then I'll have all the kinks worked out of my system. Too damn hot to even think about it right now!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1100 miles and 18 hours..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

FWIW, I just saw this posted on the PE forum in this thread:



[email protected] said:


> *Be sure to mark your calendar for July 9th, 2016!



So, July 9th it is!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Babs said:


> Well that rocks! Wish I could make that drive


If you can find the time to I would love to meet a fellow 8th. If not at some point I will make it down to a NC meet. We will have to see if I decided to stay at the current work place long enough. It's no lifelong career and I really need to find something I actually like doing and can do for the rest of my life. 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Guess I'll try to make it. Dayton is a couple hours closer than Jason's house in the Greensboro, NC area so...maybe by then I'll have all the kinks worked out of my system. Too damn hot to even think about it right now!


Would love to have you. Lol I can feel for you. 



ErinH said:


> FWIW, I just saw this posted on the PE forum in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for finding that. I will have a mod update that in the OP. Also it would be an honor to actually meet you in person as well. Just let me know when time gets closer as to if you will be up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Beckerson1 said:


> If you can find the time to I would love to meet a fellow 8th. If not at some point I will make it down to a NC meet. We will have to see if I decided to stay at the current work place long enough. It's no lifelong career and I really need to find something I actually like doing and can do for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still haven't fixed that tonality/phase issue that Erin pointed out to me back in April. Time alignment wouldn't touch it so I'm thinking changing crossover slopes 90* between the passenger side midrange and midbass might fix it. You can tell it's a little goofy while the drivers side seems fine and focused. There's such a big axis and pathlength difference between the driver and passenger side that it only makes sense that the slopes might have to be a little different on each side. Hope it works. Oh, Erin is probably the smartest goofball I've ever met


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I still haven't fixed that tonality/phase issue that Erin pointed out to me back in April. Time alignment wouldn't touch it so I'm thinking changing crossover slopes 90* between the passenger side midrange and midbass might fix it. You can tell it's a little goofy while the drivers side seems fine and focused. There's such a big axis and pathlength difference between the driver and passenger side that it only makes sense that the slopes might have to be a little different on each side. Hope it works. Oh, Erin is probably the smartest goofball I've ever met


Sorry for no response. Didn't even get a notification there was a post.


I have no doubt he is. Definitely someone who I wouldn't mind to meet in person.


Changed quite a few things in my tune as well. Biggest and best improvement is lowering the HPF on the Anarchy's. So much midbass.

Was at 65Hz at this past meet. Now down to 50Hz. Some slight TA adjustments on the sub, but mainly tune and listen. Getting there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Nearly a total overhaul was done on my system. Only thing that stayed were the pair of 120.4's. Changes were for the better and once the tuning is done the big white pig will be ready to party. And I was right about that tonality issue. Originally had an 18db slope on both midrange highpass. Switched to a 12db slope on the passenger side and it startled me a little when that side came around and slapped me in the face. With a little time alignment change to compensate for the slope change everything is golden now.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in for a second get together there. I'll bring my BRZ this time around.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zippy said:


> I'm in for a second get together there. I'll bring my BRZ this time around.


Be great to see you again. 

I'm actually holding the last G2G this year at my parents place. I have a thread up about it but 

November 14th from noon to (I have 8 but it's kinda whenever people would want to leave)

If your interested of course.


Sorry you were the one who has the MS8 right. If so is your calibration headphones available? My bloody cat found mine and decided to devour a small section of them.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Nearly a total overhaul was done on my system. Only thing that stayed were the pair of 120.4's. Changes were for the better and once the tuning is done the big white pig will be ready to party. And I was right about that tonality issue. Originally had an 18db slope on both midrange highpass. Switched to a 12db slope on the passenger side and it startled me a little when that side came around and slapped me in the face. With a little time alignment change to compensate for the slope change everything is golden now.


Funny how things like that work. I still have some balancing issues on the low end of the mids.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Need assistance guys. Might as well bump this thread for the month

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/226858-ohio-jbl-ms8-members.html#post3039410


If you are local and own a MS8 let me know. I love my cat but he sure as hell was bound and determined to devour my brothers calibration headphones


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I will be in for this event!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> I will be in for this event!


Sweet. Cant wait


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

My goal is to have my car finished by June so count me in. I've always wanted to go to the PE show.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Hope I can make it up to the show. I would really like to get a chance to listen to some nice systems as I have nothing around here to listen to and get some help in tuning. By then I should have my active front stage running.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

lsm said:


> My goal is to have my car finished by June so count me in. I've always wanted to go to the PE show.





soundstreamer said:


> Hope I can make it up to the show. I would really like to get a chance to listen to some nice systems as I have nothing around here to listen to and get some help in tuning. By then I should have my active front stage running.


Be wonderful to have you both. Come on up soundstreamer. Wouldn't have an issue helping you with tuning. 

Those attending/possibly attending please let me know the vehicle and your first name. Thanks

Attending:

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si) (Justin)
2) deeppinkdiver (Steve) (Ridgeline if its ready)
3) Zippy (Bo) (BRZ) Sorry if I got the wrong name memory isn't always the best. Let me know. Once again I apologize 
4) #1BigMike
5) Ism

Maybe:
1) ErinH (Erin) 
2) Hillbilly SQ
3) soundstreamer


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Chris-Ram


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Attending:

1) Beckerson1 (2006 Civic Si) (Justin)
2) deeppinkdiver (Steve) (Ridgeline if its ready)
3) Zippy (Bo) (BRZ)
4) #1BigMike
5) Ism

Maybe:
1) ErinH (Erin) 
2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris) (Ram)
3) soundstreamer


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Bump to bring attention to this since we are getting close.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Zippy said:


> Bump to bring attention to this since we are getting close.



Trouble seeing the when and where.. When and where?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Babs said:


> Trouble seeing the when and where.. When and where?


July 9th @ Parts Express Midwest Audiofest

Time may vary but I tried to be there by 9am. 


I'll try to be there this year but all depends on if and when I find work


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I've got a newer thread up with a better first description post. I will see about having a Mod merge these two threads so those subscribed get notifications.

Bump.


----------

